# Old School Subs



## Bampity (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm currently running a pair of 15" Punch Power DVC's but I guess I'm just bored with them and looking for a different bass setup.

What other old school subs should I be looking for?
Brands and such maybe from the 90's era of car audio.
Maybe more SQ oriented than the Powers?
I have an Xtant mono channel of a 3300c that I can utilize, up to a Rubicon 1002 for power.

I'm just kind of at a loss for subs though.
I can't remember anything else from that period...

Name me some old school subs worth checking out.


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

StillWater Kickers SVC 4ohm black with gold color logo on dust cap 89-91 i think.I had 4 tens, and later 10-10s, and they were some real bangers..would like to find some now!


----------



## Bampity (Nov 2, 2010)

10-10s?
WOW.
There's one or a pair on eBay now actually.
I don't remember those but do remember the Solobarics.
What did you have for amplifiers?


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Bampity said:


> 10-10s?
> WOW.
> There's one or a pair on eBay now actually.
> I don't remember those but do remember the Solobarics.
> What did you have for amplifiers?


I ran 2-vii Hifonics Colossus,all hifonics vii series amps back then


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

NEW ~ KICKER COMPETITION C12 GOLD LABEL 12" SUBWOOFER ~ OLD SCHOOL LEGEND! | eBay
JUST like these here!! Except mine were 10s,Excellent subs,and RARE to find!!


----------



## Bampity (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh, neat. I wonder what the regularity of those coming up is...I only started looking today with an "old school subwoofer" search...


----------



## Eticket (Sep 2, 2011)

How about some lanzar lp pros. Hard to come by anymore though


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Eticket said:


> How about some lanzar lp pros. Hard to come by anymore though


This is exactly my thought. I just got a LANZAR LP10-8 this week. Mint too.


----------



## Bampity (Nov 2, 2010)

What about a pair of CV Strokers? I like the look of the ones like turntables...worth buying?


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

The subs mentioned were geared more for spl than sq IMO. Out of all the subs I've heard back in the day these are my favorite:

JBL GTi series - These are very hard hitting, accurate, musical, and loud. Really the best of everything. They like 200-300 watts. The bad thing is that they require large ported boxes. They do well in infinite baffle too. I have a 1000GTi and it is my favorite sub.

Rockford Fosgate Audiophile - I have a couple of the first get 10's. They are very musical. The first gen 10's need 1.2ft ported enclosures, but the 2nd gens like smaller sealed boxes. They don't take a lot of power though. One day I will try mine in an isobaric setup. 

Oz Audio - The "superman" subs were super clean and musical. Very smooth sound and you can't hear the air movement on the cone. I want to get one for myself at some point.

1st gen Kicker Solobaric -Very efficient. Very small enclosure. Super hard hitting. Likes a lot of power. Not as musical as the others, but super tight and accurate.


----------



## Bampity (Nov 2, 2010)

I had never associated JBL with SQ... I'll look into those.
Those Rockfords are hard to come by and if I recall they fetch a pretty high dollar but I'll keep an eye out.
The Solobarics I remember, if you are talking about the ones that came out with the concave dust.cap and swirl logo design. I kind of always wanted some of those as a kid.
Never heard of Oz Audio before.

How about the Alumapros? I think they were called Alchemy or something?


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah, JBL usually stands for "Junk but loud", but the old GTI's are the exception. Those made the biggest impression on me and are still my favorite. 
The Audiophiles are hard to come by and are probably my least favorite out of the ones I mentioned.
Here is a link to a Oz Audio sub: 
VERY RARE OLD SCHOOL Oz Audio SUBWOOFER 250H SuperMan logo 10" New In Box!!! | eBay
I'm sure others can chime in on how good these subs are.

Not a fan of the alumipros.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

I've got a nice pair of SoundStream SPL 15's


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Original JL W6

Back in the day, a trio of any size of those things with a Art Series 600 was phenomenal.


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

Chaos said:


> Original JL W6
> 
> Back in the day, a trio of any size of those things with a Art Series 600 was phenomenal.


Those are nice! Even the W1's were good subs if you go entry level. The W0's / W3's sucked.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

audiobaun said:


> StillWater Kickers SVC 4ohm black with gold color logo on dust cap 89-91 i think.I had 4 tens, and later 10-10s, and they were some real bangers..would like to find some now!


I have 2 Kicker C-12-4's.....one still in box.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

If you want something that had tremendous output and be accurate....and believe me I only say this because thats what they're known for since any sub can be made to play accurate with the correct enclosure....._*Soundstream Exact*_ series.



And of course the *JL W6*...excellent subs that are very similar in performance to the Exact series.


----------



## itchnertamatoa (Dec 12, 2006)

a nice pair of Soundstream "velvet hammers" SS10R ltd


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Another vote for W6's but I'm biased


----------



## Car_Audionut (Jun 9, 2010)

I'd like to add the Boston Acoustics Pro series to the mix as well as the Orion Carbon NT's.

I was going to mention the Lanzars, but others beat me to it. Old school Lanzars LPs used to show up all the time on feeBay a couple of years ago, I used to buy them NOS at a great price and horde them only to sell to friends, but they are hard to find these days.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

I'll bump this one up by saying that Alumapro subs are an excellent SQ choice. The alchemiy subs are a top notch SQ driver and are some of my #1 favorite subs of all time. They are really hit and miss because they do not get loud enough for most people, but it will be hard to beat their SQ when properly installed.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Ground Zero Nuclear! The 1990's version of coarse 


Hard to find, but still one of my favorite subs of all time.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I'll second the Soundstream SS-10 or 12(aka Velvet Hammer). Few for sale at the moment. 

Boston Acoustics Pros are a great choice as well.


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

I'll second that, I'm running a Boston Pro 10.5LF pair; nice for rock fans, they're amazingly fast with a good double-bass heavy rock track. If you're looking for SPL, maybe not so much. I'm over 30 now though so they're perfect for me.

Loved my 15W6 trio back in the day also. Didn't happen without pics so boom goes the dynamite, welcome back to 1998:


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

-Soundstream SS10/12

-Soundstream SPL160(avoid the 170)

-Oz superman's

-G&S BD10, OD10 & GE7010(I only have exp w/the 10's but am sure the larger subs are very good too, just stick w/these 3 "series")

-Nakamichi MHE1012DV(probably the most rare one listed but a bada** sub never-the-less)


----------



## JeremyC (Dec 20, 2007)

hybridamp said:


> I'll second that, I'm running a Boston Pro 10.5LF pair; nice for rock fans, they're amazingly fast with a good double-bass heavy rock track. If you're looking for SPL, maybe not so much. I'm over 30 now though so they're perfect for me.


I had a 12.5 LP in a downfiring box. I loved that sub. 

It rocked the crap out of my extended cab S10. A lot of people didn't want to beleive it was a single 12.


----------



## jrs1006 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hoping someone can help me out here. I bought a pair of LP-15 and think one is blown. It reads 16 ohms the other one is fine. Anyway does anyone know if there are re-cones that can be found? Or if anyone knows of someone that can recoil it? Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a pair of Cadence Ultras. The 6 ohm model with the lightning on the magnet sticker


----------



## donnieL72 (Jun 20, 2012)

I used to run a pair of Oz superman 12's. After that a trio of series 1 12W6's. In my opinion, the OZ sounded cleaner and more defined. Don't get me wrong, the JL's sounded good too.


----------



## Bampity (Nov 2, 2010)

So, after many great choices thrown my way and a road trip requiring me to limit what audio I could put inmy trunk, I have an Oz Audio Superman sub hooked up to the mono channel of an Xtant 3300c that is currently the only amp powering my system.
Damn that Oz Audio is musical.
It has to reproduce every low note possible.
Comparing it to a Soundstream SPL 12, SPL Mule, new PPI PCX...its the best of the bunch.
Just what I've always wanted.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

The SPL12 can sound pretty good but nothing like the Oz. the Mule sounds REALLY good...in IB. The new PPI doesn't compare IMO. Wish I would find me a pair of the old Superman Oz 12s. I'd build a big ole ported enclosure for them and sit back grinning.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

On another note, what are you planning on doing with those Power 15s? I might be interested in them.


----------



## Bampity (Nov 2, 2010)

Theres a pair of those Oz Audios in the eBay right now actually.

As for the Power 15's...no idea. I like having them around but they aren't doing anything at the moment...
PM me if you're interested.


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

jrs1006 said:


> Hoping someone can help me out here. I bought a pair of LP-15 and think one is blown. It reads 16 ohms the other one is fine. Anyway does anyone know if there are re-cones that can be found? Or if anyone knows of someone that can recoil it? Thanks for the help in advance.


Always wanted another pair of LP 15s... Those were great for their day.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Bampity said:


> Theres a pair of those Oz Audios in the eBay right now actually.


No there's not. 



> As for the Power 15's...no idea. I like having them around but they aren't doing anything at the moment...
> PM me if you're interested.


I guess with 5 12s and 1 15 now any more subs. MIGHT be overkill. lol


----------



## qwertydude (Dec 22, 2008)

I definitely remember the Infinity Kappa green cone subwoofers making a lot of buzz back in the day, as in getting lots of press, not making buzzy noisy subs.


----------

